# Wire tracer/toner



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In metal raceway/MC-style cable? I assume non-contact style receiver.


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

480sparky said:


> In metal raceway/MC-style cable? I assume non-contact style receiver.


Wires we encased in concrete. Well they f'd up and when they made their fix our wires were the casualty. No way of knowing what is what right now. It was PVC coated MC. I need a alligator Clip style toner with the receiver. I had a cheap sperry one that's on it's last leg and if possible want
Something else. Don't wanna break the bank though


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Get a telephone toner, I beleive they call it a fox and hound... but not sure.

One is a screamer on one end and the wand screams tone by the pointer.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Get a telephone toner, I beleive they call it a fox and hound... but not sure.
> 
> One is a screamer on one end and the wand screams tone by the pointer.


One of my favorite tools these days..


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

Seems like the fluke pro 3000 is very high rated. Anyone have experience with it or any other specific models?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

IBEW 164 said:


> Seems like the fluke pro 3000 is very high rated. Anyone have experience with it or any other specific models?


that will work just fine. since fluke bough harris, the quality has gone down a little bit, but it will get the job done.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I use the Fluke nd it's great. One os the best features is once you go to the other end of the cable, find the pair you think it is, you short that pair together, then release them, and it makes the toner change to a different tone pattern. That physically guarantees you have the right pair.


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I use the Fluke nd it's great. One os the best features is once you go to the other end of the cable, find the pair you think it is, you short that pair together, then release them, and it makes the toner change to a different tone pattern. That physically guarantees you have the right pair.


They claim most wires can be traced miles away? Nice feature bc the next project is 40 story high rise. Be nice to ping it all out before trimming the panels if it will have that strong a signal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

IBEW 164 said:


> They claim most wires can be traced miles away? Nice feature bc the next project is 40 story high rise. Be nice to ping it all out before trimming the panels if it will have that strong a signal.


 

I've done through 100's of feet and the signal is just as strong as being right beside toner


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I've done through 100's of feet and the signal is just as strong as being right beside toner


I'm taking your word for it as well as all the perfect reviews. Just picked one up on sale actually got it for $44. We will see tomorrow how she does!


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> that will work just fine. since fluke bough harris, the quality has gone down a little bit, but it will get the job done.


 
Gone down in what manner? Fluke and Harris mingled years ago. Just curious as to why you say that Matt.........


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

Traced the entire high rise out today in 40 minutes. Found out what we had damaged. Save probably an entire days worth of work. This thing paid for itself already.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Congratulations now go cash in on this deal!

http://www.flukenetworks.com/entrypages/free-tool-promotion

Your welcome :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> Congratulations now go cash in on this deal!
> 
> http://www.flukenetworks.com/entrypages/free-tool-promotion
> 
> Your welcome :thumbsup: :thumbup:


Unless I am missing something, the Pro 3000 comes free if he buys other tools. I don't see where he would get something after buying the Pro 3000.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol, don't both with me, I'm to excitable ... sorry OP

Are U sure? From now until December 31, 2012, when you buy any of the qualifying products you can choose an additional tool FREE! Simply mail in the redemption form, UPC label and receipt and in 6-8 weeks you will receive your free tool. It’s that easy.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

CADPoint said:


> Get a telephone toner, I beleive they call it a fox and hound... but not sure.
> 
> One is a screamer on one end and the wand screams tone by the pointer.


I use one of these









http://www.aegis.net.au/images/stories/brochures/cz1000_web.pdf


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I am going to pick that Fluke Pro3000 up. 

Any special tricks that you guys use?

When using it with old BX, do you use the two conductors or one conductor and the outer metal sheath?


----------



## IBEW 164 (Nov 26, 2012)

Dangerously said:


> I think I am going to pick that Fluke Pro3000 up.
> 
> Any special tricks that you guys use?
> 
> When using it with old BX, do you use the two conductors or one conductor and the outer metal sheath?


I use the two all day today. The tool is idiot proof for this reason. Set it to the second alternating setting. When you use two conductors you scan till you find the wires. Take note of the tone noise. Then you cross the two wires as if to short them out. Then rescan. The toner will emit a different tone noise this indicates that you have the two correct wires. Guaranteed. The. Continuity mode works EXCELLENT as well. I traced a feed out today to try it out. 19 floors up and it didn't skip a beat. 

Everyone should have one of these. I still have my
Old sperry one as a backup but the Fluke Pro 3000 is my new go to.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

I picked up the Fluke Pro3000 today.

I gotta say, this thing feels like a piece of junk. I hear things jiggling, the tip is loose (maybe it's supposed to be that way) and the way the sensitivity wheel turns reminds me of a $1.50 product. 

However, I don't have 2 9v batteries so I can't try it out. I am sure it'll work just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dangerously said:


> I picked up the Fluke Pro3000 today.
> 
> I gotta say, this thing feels like a piece of junk. I hear things jiggling, the tip is loose (maybe it's supposed to be that way) and the way the sensitivity wheel turns reminds me of a $1.50 product.
> 
> However, I don't have 2 9v batteries so I can't try it out. I am sure it'll work just fine. :thumbup:


How much did you pay?


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> How much did you pay?


It was $69 at Home Depot. I looked online and that seemed to be the average price so I just picked it up while I was there.

It gives many options as to how to connect the toner.

I wonder what would be better for tracing out old BX?

Connect the red to one of the conductors and the black to another conducto?
Connect the red to one of the conductors and the black to the metal sheath?
Or connect the red to one of the conductors and the black to building ground (that's given as an option)?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dangerously said:


> I wonder what would be better for tracing out old BX?


This is what I need it for.. customer turned on outside light.. heard a POP and light not working now..

Went through the whole troubleshooting routine and nothing...

BX goes down from switch into crawlspace instead of up to light.. :blink::blink:


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Junction box with a bad splice in crawlspace?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dangerously said:


> Junction box with a bad splice in crawlspace?


Yep.. (100) year old house... damp dirt crawl space.. but 18" of space to work in.. last place I want to go so the toner will help me make sure wire goes all the way down before I crawl in there...


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

Seriously, it's time to get a part time helper for crawlspaces, attics, cleanup, bringing tools and material in and out, etc.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Dangerously said:


> Seriously, it's time to get a part time helper for crawlspaces, attics, cleanup, bringing tools and material in and out, etc.


I agree with peter d


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I agree with peter d


Did you sell your spare 61-956?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Dangerously said:


> It was $69 at Home Depot. I looked online and that seemed to be the average price so I just picked it up while I was there.
> 
> It gives many options as to how to connect the toner.
> 
> ...



I use mine all the time. I find it better to use two conductors. As has been said, just short the wires together and if they are the right ones, the tone will change.
You could possibly get a false reading, using the sheath instead of the other conductor.

I had to trim out a house that someone else had roughed in. The idiot didn't mark any of the home runs. I used the toner to trace down each circuit. I even found 2 boxes that was covered up by the dry wall.

I have also used it to find a hidden GFCI that had tripped. They had 2 others try to find why some of the outlets were dead but they couldn't find it.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> Did you sell your spare 61-956?


Not yet. Make me an offer


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Not yet. Make me an offer


Why so quick to sell? 

If I'm happy with a tool, I usually have two of them if they're under a grand.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dangerously said:


> Seriously, it's time to get a part time helper for crawlspaces, attics, cleanup, bringing tools and material in and out, etc.


:no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

B4T said:


> :no::no::no::no::no:


Ehhhh, it's your choice. I just think there is more important work you could be doing while the $12/hr helper does the mindless labor stuff.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> I use mine all the time. I find it better to use two conductors. As has been said, just short the wires together and if they are the right ones, the tone will change.
> You could possibly get a false reading, using the sheath instead of the other conductor.
> 
> I had to trim out a house that someone else had roughed in. The idiot didn't mark any of the home runs. I used the toner to trace down each circuit. I even found 2 boxes that was covered up by the dry wall.
> ...


If you clip it on two conductors, will in read thru the metal sheath? Or will it only tone out if you strip back the sheath?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> If you clip it on two conductors, will in read thru the metal sheath? Or will it only tone out if you strip back the sheath?


Toners won't follow conductors inside metallic raceways. The metal shields the signal and prevents it from 'getting out'. Just like the shield in coaxial cables, but in reverse. You'll get a signal where there's devices or opened j-boxes, though.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Toners won't follow conductors inside metallic raceways. The metal shields the signal and prevents it from 'getting out'. Just like the shield in coaxial cables, but in reverse. You'll get a signal where there's devices or opened j-boxes, though.


What if you clip the lead to the metal sheath, will it trace it then?

One of the things I wanted to use this for is to follow where BX goes behind walls.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dangerously said:


> What if you clip the lead to the metal sheath, will it trace it then?
> 
> One of the things I wanted to use this for is to follow where BX goes behind walls.


The sheath is probably grounded, so you'll get a signal just about everywhere.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

So I am SOL for the main purpose I wanted this


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Toners won't follow conductors inside metallic raceways. The metal shields the signal and prevents it from 'getting out'. Just like the shield in coaxial cables, but in reverse. You'll get a signal where there's devices or opened j-boxes, though.


That's what I kinda figured.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Toners won't follow conductors inside metallic raceways. The metal shields the signal and prevents it from 'getting out'. Just like the shield in coaxial cables, but in reverse. You'll get a signal where there's devices or opened j-boxes, though.


I think there is enough gap in MC cable to pick up a tone, maybe a bit fainter but still there. MC is not quite as tight as EMT or RMC. 

Still, you can trace MC or bx good enough to see a probable route by getting a strong signal at a device and following a likely route from them.


----------

